# Can One Sucessfully Install Cat Whisker Silencers Through String Strands?



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep, very do-able. Put them through the string and once the bow is strung again, stretch them out and tie a knot in it.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

You _can_ tie cats whiskers through the string, but in my own experience, tying them on VERY tightly with a strand of fast-flight and then super-gluing the knot seems to silence the string more effectively


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I just slip the cat whisker material between the string bundles while the cat whisker is flat then restring the bow & give each end a tug to open them up.

So far they haven't come out of the string & my 2 bows that I've done this too is as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

yep that is how I do it and have had zero problems.....


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

yep actualy back when they were the top of the silence game you can slip them through and then if you don't want them to slipp tie them with serving about 5 loops right in the center like you were tieing a peep the old packages used to show this method right on the pakage


----------



## Fortes et Liber (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks folks -- I'll try it by slipping it through the strands. Good deal.


----------

